# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > iPod/MP3/MP4/Φορητές Συσκευές > [iPod] ipod touch 4g

## katsigiannis

Καλησπερα.πριν απο οκτω μερες αγορασα το τελευταιο ipod touch.απο μια απροσεξια μου επεσε κατω και εσπασε το τζαμι.Μηπως καποιος απο εδω γνωριζει το κοστος αλλαγης και αν η οθονη ειναι κολημενη στο τζαμι?γενικα εχει σπασει μονο το τζαμι και η συσκευη λειτουργει κανονικα.ευχαρηστω και καλη χρονια.

----------


## hukgys

το "τζάμι"  είναι το λεγόμενο touch screen για τιμή δες στο ebay είναι ξεχωριστό απο την οθόνη 
αν θα δοκιμάσεις να το αλλάξεις μόνος θέλει προσοχή 
 περισσότερα δεν γνωρίζω

----------


## katsigiannis

οκ,το ξερω.ειχα παλιοτερα την δευτερη γενια.ειχα αλλαξει τζαμι δευτερης γενιας αλλα οχι στο δικο μου.η τεταρτη ειναι καπως περιεργη.εχει σχεδιστει να σπαει με το μαραμικρο.ασχετα που το τζαμι πρεπει να ειναι κολημενο στην οθνη.απλωσ μηπως καποιος γνωριζει περιπου το κοστος αλλαγης καθως και αν αγορασω μονο το τζαμι θα μπορεσω να το αντικαταστησω περνωντας την οθονη?καληνυχτα σε ολους

----------


## agis68

Το εξωτερικό τζαμι (τουλάχιστον στο ipodtouche 2gen) δεν ειναι κολημένη με οθόνη. Απλά στο πανω μέρος εχει το βυαματάκι σύνδεσης.


Απο οτι ειδα και με ψάξιμο το ιδιο είναι και σε ενα. Το παραγγέλνεις από ebay για εργαλείο τιποτα μεταλλικό δεν κανει (θα χαράξεις το τζάμι) με δύο πέννες κιθάρας γινεται δουλειά. Υπόψην το λάστιχο που εχει γυρω γυρω κατω απο αφής μη κοπει ή διαλυθεί.

----------

